# Recommend some anime



## yusuo (Jan 28, 2015)

So I  went outta the whole anime thing for quite some time but looking to start watching it again, can anyone make any suggestions. 

Stuff I've watched and enjoyed before are stuff like death note, elfin lied, shuakuna no shana,  rurouni kenshin, dokuro-chan, chobits and love hina. And never got on with cowboy bebop before anyone suggests that. Would like action comedy type stuff

Cheers guys and gals


----------



## rctgamer3 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ojamajo Doremi. Best anime ever.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 28, 2015)

Gokukoku no Brynhildr, it was made by the same man that made Elfen Lied (Okamoto Lynn). It's a horror anime with some comedy and ecchi elements here and there. The anime has 13 episodes, and the manga is still ongoing, with 130 chapters so far (highly recommending you to read the manga if you like the anime).


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 28, 2015)

- 80 Days Around the World With Willy Fog
- 3000 Leagues in Search of Mother
- Cowboy Bebop
- D'Artagnan and the Three Musketeers
- Saint Seiya
- Heidi the Girl of the Alps
- Neon Genesis Evangelion
- The Adventures of Tom Sawyer
- Kino's Journey
- Kill la Kill
- Yu Yu Hakusho

All worth watching and especially in HD if available!


----------



## HtheB (Jan 28, 2015)

Dragonball Z


----------



## yusuo (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks people, got a few of those downloading now, keep making suggestions and I'll get to them as I work through what I got.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 28, 2015)

I've recently watched Samurai Champloo, from the same studio as Cowboy Bebop (that's what I'm watching next). And it's a great action / comedy! (/ drama)


----------



## CheeseCake (Jan 29, 2015)

If you want some pure comedy, D-Frag and Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun, the latter is pretty recent and read the manga if you can't get enough laughter.

Nozaki is funny in very unexpected ways. It's like they send sudden right angle hooks every time.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 29, 2015)

Not a big anime fan really, but I enjoyed Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood and Attack on Titan.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 29, 2015)

tengen toppa gurren lagann, sword art online


----------



## Inuk (Jan 29, 2015)

The answer is simple, Claymore, not comedy though


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 29, 2015)

can you tell us what youre going with im also interested on starting on watching an anime series


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Jan 29, 2015)

Here are some I recommend:

- Amagi Brilliant Park
- Nanatsu no Taizai
- Log Horizon
- Durarara!!
- Kiseijuu
- Akatsuki no Yona
- Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun
- Gugure! Kokuri-san
- Sword Art Online
- Attack on Titan

If you're a fan of Slam Dunk, then why not watch Kuroko no Basket.

There's also the one and only Dragon Ball Z.
As they always say: "Money can't buy happiness, but it can buy every Season of Dragon Ball Z which is pretty damn close."


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 29, 2015)

Captain Tsubasa


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ninja Hatori
Doraemon
Crayon Shin-chan
Kiteretsu
Dr. Slump
Kochikame

What all these anime series have in common is that they're hilarious and quite oldie, although for the likes of Doraemon & Shin-chan they still get new episodes and have way over than 2k-3k now (it's The Simpsons of Japan).


----------



## yusuo (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions, a few are ready to be watched tonight so that is what I shall do when I get home from that working place I go to every day. Cheers peoples


----------



## SuperrSonic (Jan 29, 2015)

yusuo said:


> Would like action comedy type stuff


 
Sounds like you're all set now but I feel obligated to recommend Konjiki no Gash Bell, it's action+comedy, usually not at the same time.
And the action's not like villain of the week type, the fights are actually worth watching and fan-service is nonexistent.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 29, 2015)

Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
Baccano! (And then perhaps Durarara)

Everything else would depend on what you like.
Toradora? It seems like a good match for your taste (romcom).

Also, you could take a look at Red Line, it is a movie, I would say it is Wacky Racers on LSD. It has action and comedy for sure, it is nothing serious but it can be quite enjoyable.

There are a lot of good anime out there, but I can't think of any other else right now that might suit your taste.

PS: the first season of JoJo's bizarre adventure (part 1+2)


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 29, 2015)

Just shuffle through my anime list. If it has a rating and the rating is good, then the anime is good. If it has a rating and the rating is bad, the anime is shit.
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/jurassicplayer


----------



## yusuo (Jan 29, 2015)

kill la kill download didn't work but I downloaded something called tokyo ghoul which is pretty bad ass, anything else like that, that people know of


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 29, 2015)

Zankyou No Terror
very similar to death note in art style, and overall theme


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 29, 2015)

yusuo said:


> kill la kill download didn't work but I downloaded something called tokyo ghoul which is pretty bad ass, anything else like that, that people know of


You'll probably regret watching Tokyo Ghoul. First season's ending is incomplete, the last episode pretty much cuts off at the epic part, and the second season of it is set in an alternate universe, so it's not a real continuation of the story.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 30, 2015)

yusuo said:


> kill la kill download didn't work but I downloaded something called tokyo ghoul which is pretty bad ass, anything else like that, that people know of


 
If you want to watch an enjoyable PoS full of action that does not even end I also recommend you "I don't even remember what it was called". (Yeah, so transcendental...)

PS: Oh, yeah, it was called Kamisama Dolls. Also applies to Deadman Wonderland.

Sarkwalvein, recommending mediocre anime since the '90s.
I also could recommend something good....

Also, you could go through my list from animelist.
If I watched it, it only means I had free time.
If I scored it, it means I had even more free time, you can use the score to see how good it is IMO.
If I dropped it, it almost always means it was shit (or perhaps I was too busy).
You can click into each anime name to get details, and you can ask me about something in particular if you want.


----------



## zeello (Jan 31, 2015)

The masterpiece that is Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt


----------



## lampdemon (Feb 1, 2015)

+1 to FMA: Brotherhood and Baccano, both have action, some comedy, and gore


----------



## RichardLaughter_ (Feb 7, 2015)

If you like the "Slice of Life" genre, then I would suggest an anime called Clannad. The execution of this anime is perfect! The characters are lovable, making you want to root for their goals, the music is top notch, the voice acting for dub and sub is really good, and the story is relatable.
My friends, this anime is the essence of beauty. It will make you shed a tear or two. By the end of this series, you will be in love!

I have some honorable mentions for this genre as well.

Golden Time-Great theme songs, breaks the High school setting cliche, but does feature some annoying characters (Main Character included), and at times im sure you will want to shout at your screen for how winey these characters are!
Another-More horror oriented, this anime has some pretty brutal scenes, but at the same time, it makes you want to learn it's dark secrets. The characters are great, the story is great, and the ending will throw you for a loop.
Ghost Maiden of Amnesia-A paranormal slice of life, revolving around ghost hunting club. The concept was great, the feels are there, but the ending just kind of steps on your feels.

Going for something more death note oriented, 
The Future Diaries-Oh my god, this anime....I can't describe it! It just so.....


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Feb 7, 2015)

Midori No Hibi
Hare Guu
Space Dandy
Berserk 
Samurai Champloo 
Desert Punk


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Mar 25, 2015)

Steins;gate may be something. Also Attack on Titan if you're... not looking for comedy lol (A+ anime though)


----------



## Spectro87 (Apr 10, 2015)

I've started Shingeki No Kyojin (Attack on Titan). I really like it so far.


----------



## aofelix (Apr 10, 2015)

One Piece (might be too long)
Clannad & Clannad After Story (life changing, watch first season first but second season is where you will realise how special this is)
Kill la Kill (watch TTGL before this because KlK is a bit like TTGL but on steroids)
Monster
Fate/Zero
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Hunter X Hunter (2011)
Psycho Pass
FMA: Brotherhood
Attack on Titan
Code Geass
School Rumble
Berserk
Stein's Gate


I consider all of those must-watches. After that, you have Baccano, new Hajime No Ippos and old school shit like GTO and Kenshin.


If you didn't like Bebop, I'd definitely suggest trying out Psycho Pass. Reminds me a bit of Cowboy Bebop yet being way better. I couldn't get into Bebop either despite finishing it. I just thought it was all a bit bland and boring and anything interesting, they didn't explore.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Apr 10, 2015)

Boku No Pico


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 10, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Boco No Pico


 
.............................................................................................
First of all, it might be "Ore no", "Watashi no", "Boku no"... but not Boco; all of them meaning "My".
Second, just NO.


----------



## megazero1x1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Code Geass if you liked death note.
and many of the other anime mentioned here also are pretty good especially this one:




aofelix said:


> One Piece (might be too long)
> Clannad & Clannad After Story (life changing, watch first season first but second season is where you will realise how special this is)
> Kill la Kill (watch TTGL before this because KlK is a bit like TTGL but on steroids)
> Monster
> ...


----------



## DCG (Apr 10, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Boco No Pico


 
Made the mistake once to google that and never again...
So to OP, don't even google that name if you value your sanity...


----------



## RolfXCIV (Apr 27, 2015)

DCG said:


> Made the mistake once to google that and never again...
> So to OP, don't even google that name if you value your sanity...


 

I googled, I'm not disappointed.



Spoiler


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 27, 2015)

RolfXCIV said:


> I googled, I'm not disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Well, he looks like he is enjoying it. Creepy.


----------

